# Mature dry wall hung. Help!



## Kevin heaven (Feb 5, 2021)

Very humid





















Tampa Florida home. Hung ceilings first then hung drywall from the floor up leaving larger gaps than I believe necessary where the ceiling meets the walls and on walls. I have a drywall crew coming to finish walls Monday.
Afraid I am going to have issues with humidity and cracking? Any advise would be much appreciated


----------



## Stephen0220 (Dec 11, 2020)

Pre fill large gaps with great stuff foam, let it dry, cut away excess foam to create a divot, apply Durabond (that stuff wont ever crack) then apply taping compound and paper tape as usual.
hope this helps!


----------

